# j'aimerais beaucoup s'il y avait



## ouimadame

Sono inglese ma voglio tradurre questa frase in italiano: *j'aimerais beaucoup s'il y avait*...(Parliamo di una citta)
Il mio tentativo: *Mi piacerebbe molto se ci fosse *(un parco a tema) / *se ci fossero* (più parchi)

O c'è una frase più 'italiana' per dirlo?

Grazie / merci!


----------



## Necsus

Anche "mi piacerebbe molto che ci fosse". Ma se tu fornissi la frase intera e il contesto sarebbe sicuramente più facile risponderti con sicurezza.


----------



## ouimadame

Grazie Necsus! Parlano della loro città e come migliorarla - eg mi piacerebbe molto se ci fossero più aree verdi perche mi piace giocare a calcio


----------



## l'isoladeltesoro

"Grazie Necsus! Parlano della loro città e come migliorarla - eg mi piacerebbe molto se ci fossero più aree verdi *perché* mi piace giocare a calcio"

Io comunque sia, direi che "Mi piacerebbe che ci fossero più aree verdi per giocare a calcio - per poterci giocare a calcio" credo sia la più italiana, colloquialmente parlando.
Anche se l'espressione "Mi piacerebbe se ci fossero" mi pare sia assolutamente corretta.


----------



## fatafiore

Io direi:

Mi piacerebbe molto che ci fossero più aree verdi dato che mi piace giocare a calcio


----------

